# Domanda pratica sulla convivenza



## Calipso (1 Settembre 2014)

Poniamo il caso che due convivano da anni, poniamo che ad un certo punto abbiano un figlio, poniamo che uno dei due decida di lasciare l'altro.... 
Come funziona la gestione pratica della cosa? Figli, casa mantenimento diritti?... Sono i medesimi di un matrimonio?


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Poniamo il caso che due convivano da anni, poniamo che ad un certo punto abbiano un figlio, poniamo che uno dei due decida di lasciare l'altro....
> Come funziona la gestione pratica della cosa? Figli, casa mantenimento diritti?... Sono i medesimi di un matrimonio?


nei confronti dei figli i doveri sono i medesimi a prescindere dalla condizione coniugale dei genitori.

tutto il resto va valutato caso per caso.


----------



## Calipso (1 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nei confronti dei figli i doveri sono i medesimi a prescindere dalla condizione coniugale dei genitori.
> 
> tutto il resto va valutato caso per caso.


Si... ma quello che io chiedo... è: non ci possono essere i classici casini post separazione in cui uno va dal giudice e può farti vedere i sorci verdi per farti vedere tuo figlio.... 
La casa, se è cointestata?..Il mantenimento dei figli in termini economici è sancito da un giudice ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si... ma quello che io chiedo... è: non ci possono essere i classici casini post separazione in cui uno va dal giudice e può farti vedere i sorci verdi per farti vedere tuo figlio....
> La casa, se è cointestata?..Il mantenimento dei figli in termini economici è sancito da un giudice ?


E' tutto uguale come per gli sposati riguardo i figli (quindi sì, ci può essere chi pianta casini) mentre non c'è alcun obbligo reciproco per i membri della coppia. Se la casa non fosse cointestata, a esempio, chi dei due avesse contribuito, anche solo con "il lavoro di cura", non avrebbe alcun riconoscimento.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

una domanda: allora in Italia, basta che il padre riconosca il figlio,
per avere gli stessi diritti e doveri della madre ... se ho capito bene. 

Qui è differente. Ci sono due passi da fare: Riconoscere è un conto, lì paga il padre e basta. 
Poi se si vogliono avere anche gli stessi diritti, si fa la condivisione delle responsabilità. 
"Das gemeinsame Sorgerecht" ... è come essere sposati nei confronti del figlio. 


sienne


----------



## Stark72 (1 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si... ma quello che io chiedo... è: non ci possono essere i classici casini post separazione in cui uno va dal giudice e può farti vedere i sorci verdi per farti vedere tuo figlio....
> La casa, se è cointestata?..Il mantenimento dei figli in termini economici è sancito da un giudice ?


Se uno si rivolge a un giudice strumentalizzando un minore per far vedere i sorci verdi al compagno/a, ti assicuro che sarà il giudice a far vedere i sorci verdi a lui. E ti dico di più, si tratta di questioni delle quali si occupa il tribunale dei minori, non essendoci un matrimonio e non essendoci dunque condizioni di separazione. E se quelli fiutano (pure sbagliando) una situazione di grave conflitto tra i genitori, sono cazzi veri, perché mettono in mezzo i servizi sociali che intervengono con la delicatezza di un caterpillar.

Se la casa è cointestata e il figlio rimane con la madre (come avviene di norma) il figlio deve stare in quella casa con la madre. Spesso ci si accorda per la cessione del 50% al coniuge che tiene la casa, dietro conguaglio in denaro ovviamente. Altre volte si opta per la vendita e la spartizione del ricavo; scelta sconsigliabile in questo momento.

Il mantenimento non deve per forza essere stabilito da un giudice, dal giudice ci si va se non si è d'accordo sulla somma ma si può benissimo fare da soli, a meno che non si voglia avere un provvedimento giudiziario da utilizzare in caso di "morosità". L'ammontare del mantenimento viene stabilito sulla base del reddito disponibile e non è che sia tutto a carico del padre. Se la madre (auspicabilmente) lavora, il mantenimento ordinario e straordinario è al 50%. Ma questo anche per le coppie sposate e separate. Inutile aspettarsi che il padre versi cifre assurde se guadagna 1.500,00 euro al mese e deve campare. L'affido, a meno che non ci siano gravi situazioni, è sempre condiviso, nel senso che i genitori hanno pari potere decisionale sulle questioni del minore ed hanno pari diritti e doveri di educazione e custodia. Affido condiviso non significa che un giorno si dorme da uno e un giorno dall'altro, ma che per l'appunto di è genitori alla pari. Ci si accorda anche per le visite, le vacanze, le feste, tutto quello che si vuole.

Personalmente, e lo dico da legale (che però grazie a Dio non si occupa di diritto di famiglia), se c'è un minimo di civiltà reciproca, eviterei i tribunali per quanto concerne la gestione dei figli. Per la casa può essere necessario.


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si... ma quello che io chiedo... è: non ci possono essere i classici casini post separazione in cui uno va dal giudice e può farti vedere i sorci verdi per farti vedere tuo figlio....
> La casa, se è cointestata?..Il mantenimento dei figli in termini economici è sancito da un giudice ?


Stark ha risposto ottimamente,aggiungo che in una convivenza more uxorio io non cointeresterei la casa.  io.

giusto per non dovermi poi dissanguare per una causa sull'immobile.

e resto dell'idea che se scegli di vivere in coppia di fatto,saggio sarebbe far subito testamento.     Non per fare lo jettatore,ma proprio per definire tanti rapporti senza dover passare per forza da un tribunale


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Poniamo il caso che due convivano da anni, poniamo che ad un certo punto abbiano un figlio, poniamo che uno dei due decida di lasciare l'altro....
> Come funziona la gestione pratica della cosa? Figli, casa mantenimento diritti?... Sono i medesimi di un matrimonio?


Dal 2009 ( mi sembra ) i conviventi con figli rientrano per la legge come se fossero sposati. 
Tradotto le donne hanno quasi solo diritti.

Come dice il nostro avvocato "Pochi bravi padri la pagano per tutti quelli che padri non sono!".



Brunetta ha detto:


> E' tutto uguale come per gli sposati riguardo i figli (quindi sì, ci può essere chi pianta casini) mentre non c'è alcun obbligo reciproco per i membri della coppia. Se la casa non fosse cointestata, a esempio, chi dei due avesse contribuito, anche solo con "il lavoro di cura", non avrebbe alcun riconoscimento.


A me è statod etto che se la mamma di mia figlia volesse io potrei "perdere" la casa. Mia, intestata a me e completamente pagata da me. Mobili compresi.....


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Se uno si rivolge a un giudice strumentalizzando un minore per far vedere i sorci verdi al compagno/a, ti assicuro che sarà il giudice a far vedere i sorci verdi a lui. E ti dico di più, si tratta di questioni delle quali si occupa il tribunale dei minori, non essendoci un matrimonio e non essendoci dunque condizioni di separazione. E se quelli fiutano (pure sbagliando) una situazione di grave conflitto tra i genitori, sono cazzi veri, perché mettono in mezzo i servizi sociali che intervengono con la delicatezza di un caterpillar.
> 
> Se la casa è cointestata e il figlio rimane con la madre (come avviene di norma) il figlio deve stare in quella casa con la madre. Spesso ci si accorda per la cessione del 50% al coniuge che tiene la casa, dietro conguaglio in denaro ovviamente. Altre volte si opta per la vendita e la spartizione del ricavo; scelta sconsigliabile in questo momento.
> 
> ...




Grazie... la tua risposta è stata più che esaustiva....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dal 2009 ( mi sembra ) i conviventi con figli rientrano per la legge come se fossero sposati.
> Tradotto le donne hanno quasi solo diritti.
> 
> Come dice il nostro avvocato "Pochi bravi padri la pagano per tutti quelli che padri non sono!".
> ...


La madre di tua figlia non avrebbe alcun diritto, lo avrebbe tua figlia.
Il problema è che i figli vengono quasi sempre affidati alle madri e di conseguenza nella casa resterebbe lei.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La madre di tua figlia non avrebbe alcun diritto, lo avrebbe tua figlia.
> Il problema è che i figli vengono quasi sempre affidati alle madri e di *conseguenza nella casa resterebbe l*ei.


io lo trovo profondamente ingiusto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La madre di tua figlia non avrebbe alcun diritto, lo avrebbe tua figlia.
> Il problema è che i figli vengono quasi sempre affidati alle madri e di conseguenza nella casa resterebbe lei.


Appunto... come vedi zero diritti, per me. E non è che io sia ricco da potermi permettere di andare a vivere altrove.


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2014)

Se mi trovassi in una situazione simile... anche dall'esterno.. l'unica preoccupazione che avrei sarebbero gli eventuali figli.... 
Anche da terza incomodo... 
Per quanto a volte... e qui so di scatenare un vespaio... ci sono coppie che se si lasciassero farebbero bene a se stessi e mooolto bene anche ai figli.. 
Occhi verdi ha una situazione equilibrata.. ma quante in realtà lo sono veramente? 
E' più sano far percepire uno stato di tensione cronico ai bambini, che si allevia magari con l'assenza temporanea di uno o dell'altro genitore..oppure spiegare al bambino che le cose tra papà e mamma non vanno ma che il loro amore verso il figlio è incondizionato?

Non so... è una domanda...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Appunto... come vedi zero diritti, per me. E non è che io sia ricco da potermi permettere di andare a vivere altrove.


Se la figlia fosse assegnata a te, resterebbe a te.
Probabilmente anche lei non avrebbe modo di vivere altrove.
I più, sposati o no, fanno accordi amichevoli che tengono conto della realtà dei fatti. Come avete fatto voi.


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io lo trovo profondamente ingiusto



quoto!!! io ho visto madri essere vere e proprie arpie e rovinare il rapporto tra i figli e il padre solo per il gusto di farla pagare all'ex coniuge... 

Senza considerare che essere madre non significa saperlo necessariamente fare come dovrebbe essere fatto. 

Sempre più spesso vedo padri meravigliosi e madri.....che lasciano decisamente a desiderare...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Se mi trovassi in una situazione simile... anche dall'esterno.. l'unica preoccupazione che avrei sarebbero gli eventuali figli....
> Anche da terza incomodo...
> Per quanto a volte... e qui so di scatenare un vespaio... ci sono coppie che se si lasciassero farebbero bene a se stessi e mooolto bene anche ai figli..
> Occhi verdi ha una situazione equilibrata.. ma quante in realtà lo sono veramente?
> ...


Il forum non so quanto sia rappresentativo della realtà.
Io vedo moltissime coppie con figli che si separano e riescono a trovare soluzioni pratiche ed economiche.
Una separazione impoverisce, si sa. Ma non è una condizione incompatibile con la sopravvivenza, a volte restare insieme lo è.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> quoto!!! io ho visto madri essere vere e proprie arpie e rovinare il rapporto tra i figli e il padre solo per il gusto di farla pagare all'ex coniuge...
> 
> Senza considerare che essere madre non significa saperlo necessariamente fare come dovrebbe essere fatto.
> 
> Sempre più spesso vedo padri meravigliosi e madri.....che lasciano decisamente a desiderare...


esatto,  non è assolutamente giusto che siano sempre i padri a pagarne le conseguenze.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dal 2009 ( mi sembra ) i conviventi con figli rientrano per la legge come se fossero sposati.
> Tradotto le donne hanno quasi solo diritti.
> 
> Come dice il nostro avvocato "Pochi bravi padri la pagano per tutti quelli che padri non sono!".
> ...


attento.    perderesti l'uso e l'abitazione,ma NON la proprietà.    roba brutta lo stesso,ma non è perdere la casa.

ma da quel poco che ho letto della tua situazione,non mi pare affatto che tu possa correre questo rischio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto,  non è assolutamente giusto che siano sempre i padri a pagarne le conseguenze.


Scusa sai ma a me sta cosa fa un pochetto incazzare.
Con quasi una donna morta al giorno ammazzata dal marito o convivente, mi pare che dire che sono gli uomini/padri a pagarla SEMPRE è fuori luogo.
Ci sono sempre stati e ci sono tuttora (e leggiamo anche qui i casi di Net e Michela) migliaia di casi di uomini che si danno alla macchia alla notizia di una gravidanza e ci sono migliaia di padri che si rendono irreperibili dopo la separazione per non passare un euro ai figli.
La maggior parte di noi è cresciuta con padri amorevolissimi che però vedeva a cena mentre era accudita in tutto e per tutto dalla mamma e il padre non sapeva magari neanche il nome della maestra, figuriamoci la faccia. E sto parlando di padri validissimi e amatissimi come il mio.
Tutto questo è stato determinato da una divisione dei ruoli che in parte è di natura e in gran parte è culturale.
In questo contesto alcune donne si comportano da arpie dopo la separazione (alcune anche prima) e pure di queste nulla sappiamo dei pregressi che le hanno portate a compiere queste vendette trasversali che paiono ignobili. Prendiamo per buono che esistano delle arpie. Da qui a dire che sono sempre i padri a pagarne le conseguenze, ce ne corre.
Questo difendere il ruolo dei buoni padri, come se tutti i padri fossero buoni, CONTRO tutte le donne, come se fosse ingiusta la prassi più diffusa di affidare i figli alle madri (perché dalle madri sono stati accuditi fino al momento della separazione) mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa sai ma a me sta cosa fa un pochetto incazzare.
> Con quasi una donna morta al giorno ammazzata dal marito o convivente, mi pare che dire che sono gli uomini/padri a pagarla SEMPRE è fuori luogo.
> Ci sono sempre stati e ci sono tuttora (e leggiamo anche qui i casi di Net e Michela) migliaia di casi di uomini che si danno alla macchia alla notizia di una gravidanza e ci sono migliaia di padri che si rendono irreperibili dopo la separazione per non passare un euro ai figli.
> La maggior parte di noi è cresciuta con padri amorevolissimi che però vedeva a cena mentre era accudita in tutto e per tutto dalla mamma e il padre non sapeva magari neanche il nome della maestra, figuriamoci la faccia. E sto parlando di padri validissimi e amatissimi come il mio.
> ...



ci sono uomini stronzi, esattamente come ci sono donne stronze: questo mi sembra un dato di fatto

in una separazione è quasi sempre l'uomo a pagarne le conseguenze anche quando non dovrebbe. e questo PER ME è ingiusto. 

perdonami, ma sono decisamente a favore degli uomini in questo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono uomini stronzi, esattamente come ci sono donne stronze: questo mi sembra un dato di fatto
> 
> in una separazione *è quasi sempre l'uomo a pagarne le conseguenze* anche quando non dovrebbe. e questo PER ME è ingiusto.
> 
> perdonami, ma sono decisamente a favore degli uomini in questo


Ma cosa dici?!!!
Un conto è il tizio X che conosci tu, un altro conto è la casistica reale.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto,  non è assolutamente giusto che siano sempre i padri a pagarne le conseguenze.



Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono uomini stronzi, esattamente come ci sono donne stronze: questo mi sembra un dato di fatto
> 
> in una separazione è quasi sempre l'uomo a pagarne le conseguenze anche quando non dovrebbe. e questo PER ME è ingiusto.
> 
> perdonami, ma sono decisamente a favore degli uomini in questo


Idem


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?!!!
> Un conto è il tizio X che conosci tu, un altro conto è la casistica reale.


ho scritto quasi sempre. 

e comunque trovami un giudice che caccia di casa una donna con figli. o affida i figli al padre, essù


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?!!!
> Un conto è il tizio X che conosci tu, un altro conto è la casistica reale.


La casistica reale è che se tu domna tradisci tuo marito e ti separi la casa resta a fe e ai tuoi figli e tuo marito fa le valigie ed esce da una casa che ha congribuito a pagare e magari dopo poco ci entra qualcuno altro che dorme nel tuo letto.
la casistica dice di donne che per una vita devono essere mantenute dal marito perchè nin hanno mai lavorato. E non mi dire che il non lavorare ê una scelta di entrambi perchè se lo è quando ti separi ti rimbocchi le maniche e almeno provi a trovarti un lavoro.
dopodichè che ci siano uomini stronzi lo sottosscrivo con il sangue ma che la legge italiana sia molto più a favore delle donne che degli uomini è inutile negarlo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho scritto quasi sempre.
> 
> e comunque trovami un giudice che caccia di casa una donna con figli. o affida i figli al padre, essù


Perché dovrebbe farlo?
Tutto quello che ho scritto sopra non lo devo riscrivere.
La maggior parte delle separazioni è consensuale e l'affidamento è accettato da entrambi. 
Nelle giudiziali interviene appunto un giudice che valuta caso per caso e caso per caso viene valutato che sia meglio che i bambini restino con la madre. Il motivo è un pregiudizio?
Ma dai!!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La casistica reale è che se tu domna tradisci tuo marito e ti separi la casa resta a fe e ai tuoi figli e tuo marito fa le valigie ed esce da una casa che ha congribuito a pagare e magari dopo poco ci entra qualcuno altro che dorme nel tuo letto.
> la casistica dice di donne che per una vita devono essere mantenute dal marito perchè nin hanno mai lavorato. E non mi dire che il non lavorare ê una scelta di entrambi perchè se lo è quando ti separi ti rimbocchi le maniche e almeno provi a trovarti un lavoro.
> dopodichè che ci siano uomini stronzi lo sottosscrivo con il sangue ma che la legge italiana sia molto più a favore delle donne che degli uomini è inutile negarlo


Separati e lascia i figli a tuo marito.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La casistica reale è che se tu domna tradisci tuo marito e ti separi la casa resta a fe e ai tuoi figli e tuo marito fa le valigie ed esce da una casa che ha congribuito a pagare e magari dopo poco ci entra qualcuno altro che dorme nel tuo letto.
> la casistica dice di donne che per una vita devono essere mantenute dal marito perchè nin hanno mai lavorato. E non mi dire che il non lavorare ê una scelta di entrambi perchè se lo è quando ti separi ti rimbocchi le maniche e almeno provi a trovarti un lavoro.
> dopodichè che ci siano uomini stronzi lo sottosscrivo con il sangue ma che la legge italiana sia molto più a favore delle donne che degli uomini è inutile negarlo


quoto


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Separati e lascia i figli a tuo marito.


Ho parlato di affidameno degli figli?
Credo che nel 90% dei casi sia giusto che i figli siano affidati alla madre ancge se nel mio caso per esempio siamo talmente intercambiali che non ca,buerebbe mollto.
se mio marito mi lasciasse per colpa mia  mi impegnerei a trovare una casa dove viver con i ragazzi. Mi rifiuto di pensare a giorni prestabiliti per tenere i ragazzi ma valuteremmo in base alle loro esigenze.
io non butto fuori casa mio marito da una casa che anche lii ha contribuito a costruire e men che meno farei entrare in quella casa un altro uomo.
Esistono uomini che si dimenticano di avre dei figli
esistono donne che usano i figli ler ricattare io marito e mettergli contro i figli o se ne approfittano per farsi mantenere
e secondo me la percentuale è molto simile
questa crociata che spesso si fa contro gli uomini mi sembra un tantino di parte


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho parlato di affidameno degli figli?
> Credo che nel 90% dei casi sia giusto che i figli siano affidati alla madre ancge se nel mio caso per esempio siamo talmente intercambiali che non ca,buerebbe mollto.
> se mio marito mi lasciasse per colpa mia mi impegnerei a trovare una casa dove viver con i ragazzi. Mi rifiuto di pensare a giorni prestabiliti per tenere i ragazzi ma valuteremmo in base alle loro esigenze.
> io non butto fuori casa mio marito da una casa che anche lii ha contribuito a costruire e men che meno farei entrare in quella casa un altro uomo.
> ...



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho parlato di affidameno degli figli?
> Credo che nel 90% dei casi sia giusto che i figli siano affidati alla madre ancge se nel mio caso per esempio siamo talmente intercambiali che non ca,buerebbe mollto.
> se mio marito mi lasciasse per colpa mia  mi impegnerei a trovare una casa dove viver con i ragazzi. Mi rifiuto di pensare a giorni prestabiliti per tenere i ragazzi ma valuteremmo in base alle loro esigenze.
> io non butto fuori casa mio marito da una casa che anche lii ha contribuito a costruire e men che meno farei entrare in quella casa un altro uomo.
> ...


Per quale motivo TU dovresti andartene e non LUI?
Per quale motivo un eventuale nuovo compagno sarebbe disdicevole che entrasse in casa e non una eventuale sua nuova compagna no?

A me questa finezza del letto coniugale non la capisco. Magari uno ti ha tradito e magari pure nel letto coniugale ma un nuovo compagno, quando tutto è chiaro non va bene, perché? 

Se è per la presenza dei figli capisco. Ma è uguale nella casa "coniugale" o in un'altra.

(Io non ho un nuovo compagno e neppure capisco praticamente come si possa convivere con i figli con dei nuovi compagni, perfino in vacanza, ma so che accade poi con naturalezza perché la confidenza, necessaria per l'intimità che è inevitabile nella convivenza, si crea gradualmente.)

La questione era un'altra perché, scontato che la stronzaggine non ha sesso, la percentuale con il cavolo che è simile!
Non è simile perché nelle famiglie unite i padri che si occupano dei figli sono una minoranza.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

una convivenza nuova, quando si hanno figli, secondo me, dipende da più cose. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La casistica reale è che se tu domna tradisci tuo marito e ti separi la casa resta a fe e ai tuoi figli e tuo marito fa le valigie ed esce da una casa che ha congribuito a pagare e magari dopo poco ci entra qualcuno altro che dorme nel tuo letto.
> la casistica dice di donne che per una vita devono essere mantenute dal marito perchè nin hanno mai lavorato. E non mi dire che il non lavorare ê una scelta di entrambi perchè se lo è quando ti separi ti rimbocchi le maniche e almeno provi a trovarti un lavoro.
> dopodichè che ci siano uomini stronzi lo sottosscrivo con il sangue ma che la legge italiana sia molto più a favore delle donne che degli uomini è inutile negarlo


sì ma Farfalla, sempre parlando di casistiche reali:
quanti padri hai visto nella sala d'aspetto del pediatra? quante volte li hai visti da soli?
fatti la stessa domanda per:
colloqui scolastici
recite/feste scolastiche o di parrocchie, gruppi sportivi ecc..
feste di compleanno 
permessi per assistere figli malati
varie ed eventuali.
Escludi il calcio.
Che i figli vengano affidati sempre alla madre... è conseguenza.
E quando hai figli e non sei più una ragazzina fai fatica, oggettivamente, a trovare lavoro, anzi un lavoro che ti permetta di continuare a seguirli, oltretutto.
Poi che ci siano delle ingiustizie perchè la bilancia pende dalla parte della donna come 50 anni fa e le cose invece adesso sono cambiate, è vero.
Ma non sono cambiate tanto da dover cambiare la legge, la legge è già stata cambiata e dovrebbe essere applicata 
con maggior attenzione. Conosco anche io dei padri trattati ingiustamente dalla giudiziale.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

Non ho dati pubblicabili alla mano, ma.

Intanto, gli assegni di mantenimento sono in drastica riduzione. Rimangono per coppie ventennali con lei che non ha mai lavorato, ma per le coppie giovani, ormai sono casi sempre più rari.
Lasciamo perdere me che sono stata fregata alla grande 
E altri casi che conosco con lei fregata alla grandissima (immagino che le orecchie diventino sensibili a certi casi, quando ci sei passata)

La casa... ragazzi, ohi, i figli con qualcuno devono pur stare no?
E il padre, se davvero vuole, i figli li può vedere spesso.

Lo so. Lo so delle proteste dei padri penalizzati. La legge non è perfetta. Ci sono ingiustizie. Ma le cose stanno cambiando, mentre mi pare che siamo fermi a luoghi comuni...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per quale motivo TU dovresti andartene e non LUI?
> Per quale motivo un eventuale nuovo compagno sarebbe disdicevole che entrasse in casa e non una eventuale sua nuova compagna no?
> 
> A me questa finezza del letto coniugale non la capisco. Magari uno ti ha tradito e magari pure nel letto coniugale ma un nuovo compagno, quando tutto è chiaro non va bene, perché?
> ...


Io parlo per me. Troverei poco rispettoso anche se lo facesse lui nella nostra casa.
Io mi comporto come ritengo giusto per me. Se lui mi ha tradito in quel letto non é che se ci scopo io con un altro mi sento meglio. Mi sento la stessa merda che è stato lui.
Se sono la minoranza spesso è anche perchè noi donne ci mettiamo del nostro. Esattamente come quando non ci aiutano in casa.
Dipodicjè le famiglie che mi circondano vivono una realtà diversa.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ho scritto quasi sempre.
> 
> e comunque trovami un giudice che caccia di casa una donna con figli. o affida i figli al padre, essù


e secondo te perché esiste questa tendenza?


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ho dati pubblicabili alla mano, ma.
> 
> Intanto, gli assegni di mantenimento sono in drastica riduzione. Rimangono per coppie ventennali con lei che non ha mai lavorato, ma per le coppie giovani, ormai sono casi sempre più rari.
> Lasciamo perdere me che sono stata fregata alla grande
> ...


già...e mi pare che la tua testimonianza ne sia prova


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io parlo per me. Troverei poco rispettoso anche se lo facesse lui nella nostra casa.
> Io mi comporto come ritengo giusto per me. Se lui mi ha tradito in quel letto non é che se ci scopo io con un altro mi sento meglio. Mi sento la stessa merda che è stato lui.
> Se sono la minoranza spesso è anche perchè noi donne ci mettiamo del nostro. Esattamente *come quando non ci aiutano in casa.*
> Dipodicjè le famiglie che mi circondano vivono una realtà diversa.


vedi dici così perché pensi che la cura della casa spetti alla donna e se lui se ne occupa è un aiuto. Allo stesso modo, probabilmente, potresti percepire una compartecipazione e condivisione della cura dei figli che invece non è ancora così diffusa. E non so se in qualche luogo del mondo lo sia.
E naturalmente se la condivisione non c'è è responsabilità delle donne che non la chiedono e pretendono, per te?
In ogni caso è normale che in sede di giudizio se ne tenga conto.
E poi uomini che ci tengono ad avere i figli in casa da separati non sono così tanti. 

La storia del letto che dà questo valore sacro al talamo mentre ne dà quasi una minore o pari al tradimento mi sforzo di capirlo ma non ci riesco. Eppure io ho cambiato tutto quello che mi son potuta permettere di cambiare ma io ero la vittima del "sacrilegio".
Tradire è tradire.
Avere una relazione da separati è lecito e dove si consuma l'atto diventa irrilevante.
Per gusto personale si potrebbe cambiare letto o anche casa, se altre considerazioni più importanti, quali quelle economiche o il non cambiare ambiente ai figli lo impediscano.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> vedi dici così perché pensi che la cura della casa spetti alla donna e se lui se ne occupa è un aiuto. Allo stesso modo, probabilmente, potresti percepire una compartecipazione e condivisione della cura dei figli che invece non è ancora così diffusa. E non so se in qualche luogo del mondo lo sia.
> E naturalmente se la condivisione non c'è è responsabilità delle donne che non la chiedono e pretendono, per te?
> In ogni caso è normale che in sede di giudizio se ne tenga conto.
> E poi uomini che ci tengono ad avere i figli in casa da separati non sono così tanti.
> ...


Hai ragione ho parlato di aiuto perchè ho usato il linguaggio che mi sembri si usi spesso. Io non l'ho mai inteso così. É scontato che se lavoriamo entrambi 8 e più ore i figli e la casa si gestiscono in egual modo. Se mio figlio ha la febbre e io ho una riunione a casa testa mio marito e dal pediatra lo porta lui. Idem per riunioni a scuola e pagelle. Non avrei sposato e fatto figli con un uomo che non accetta la parità in tutto.
E si spesso é colpa nostra. Mentre a volte c'è del menefreghismo ma anche qui continuando a fare tutto noi lo avvaloriamo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai ragione ho parlato di aiuto perchè ho usato il linguaggio che mi sembri si usi spesso. Io non l'ho mai inteso così. É scontato che se lavoriamo entrambi 8 e più ore i figli e la casa si gestiscono in egual modo. Se mio figlio ha la febbre e io ho una riunione a casa testa mio marito e dal pediatra lo porta lui. Idem per riunioni a scuola e pagelle. Non avrei sposato e fatto figli con un uomo che non accetta la parità in tutto.
> E si spesso é colpa nostra. Mentre a volte c'è del menefreghismo ma anche qui continuando a fare tutto noi lo avvaloriamo


Sono d'accordo in tutto.
Da separata poi mi sono resa conto che col cavolo che dividevamo.
Il discorso, come sempre, si amplia.
Resta il fatto che se nella maggior parte delle famiglie la divisione dei compiti c'è nessuno la vuole stravolgere quando avviene la separazione. E men che meno la vuole stravolgere la maggior parte degli uomini separati che non vedono l'ora di essere liberi (molti neanche usufruiscono dei giorni di visita e sono le madri che li devono sollecitare). E tra i tanti che si impegnano per ottenere l'affidamento congiunto o totale lo fanno per questioni economiche o per una percentuale di stronzaggine pari a quella delle madri che cercano di non farglieli vedere.
Poi ci sono quelli che sono davvero sfortunati. Ne conosco.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

I padri che si volatilizzano sono degli schifosi che meritano il peggio del peggio.
Non so come facciano.
E' da stamattina che faccio il conto alla rovescia per le 7 di stasera. Mezz'oretta, poco purtroppo, ma per un bambino significa tanto.
Poi dopo 20 anni te li ritrovi magari in lacrime dalla De Filippi di turno perché sono vecchi e soli e vogliono recuperare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> I padri che si volatilizzano sono degli schifosi che meritano il peggio del peggio.
> Non so come facciano.
> E' da stamattina che faccio il conto alla rovescia per le 7 di stasera. Mezz'oretta, poco purtroppo, ma per un bambino significa tanto.
> Poi dopo 20 anni te li ritrovi magari in lacrime dalla De Filippi di turno perché sono vecchi e soli e vogliono recuperare.


E non ci sono solo quelli che vanno dalla De Filippi.


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La casistica reale è che se tu domna tradisci tuo marito e ti separi la casa resta a fe e ai tuoi figli e tuo marito fa le valigie ed esce da una casa che ha congribuito a pagare e magari dopo poco ci entra qualcuno altro che dorme nel tuo letto.
> la casistica dice di donne che per una vita devono essere mantenute dal marito perchè nin hanno mai lavorato. E non mi dire che il non lavorare ê una scelta di entrambi perchè se lo è quando ti separi ti rimbocchi le maniche e almeno provi a trovarti un lavoro.
> dopodichè che ci siano uomini stronzi lo sottosscrivo con il sangue ma che la legge italiana sia molto più a favore delle donne che degli uomini è inutile negarlo



STANDING OVATION!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma Farfalla, sempre parlando di casistiche reali:
> quanti padri hai visto nella sala d'aspetto del pediatra? quante volte li hai visti da soli?
> fatti la stessa domanda per:
> colloqui scolastici
> ...


IO.  Ma io sono la mamma.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> IO.  Ma io sono la mamma.


Tu.
Quanti padri cerano con te?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu.
> Quanti padri cerano con te?


Molti. Sono sempre stupito di quanti padri vedo a questi eventi dei figli. Spesso con la moglie ma anche senza.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Molti. Sono sempre stupito di quanti padri vedo a questi eventi dei figli. Spesso con la moglie ma anche senza.


Tutti i padri separati che conoscono hanno ex mogli che si possono baciare i gomiti. Poi esistono gli stronzi e sono tanto ma le percentuali secondo me sono simili.


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2014)

A mio parere questo discorso non può essere affrontato senza considerare il cambiamento avvenuto nella nostra società.

Ricordo che  solo 20 anni fa, vedere un papà da solo con i propri figli in giro, per un gelato, a scuola o in vacanza era un evento più unico che raro.

Il compito  del padre nell'educazione dei figli (almeno stando agli psicologi) fino a qualche tempo fa era quello di "staccare" la prole dal rapporto con la madre e accompagnarla nella relazione con il mondo esterno. Ruoli scissi e separati quindi.

 Per contesto sociale, abitudini consolidate, fino a neanche troppo tempo fa, erano poche le donne che lavoravano. 

Oggi gli stipendi sono divisi in due, così come i permessi le ferie etc. va da se che ci sia stata una rivoluzione totale nelle dinamiche. 

Questo ha portato ad un cambiamento dei ruoli e i giovani padri ( e per giovani intendo dai 35 anni in su, visto quanto si sono allungate le tempistiche) spesso hanno responsabilità  interscambiabili con la madre. Accudiscono i figli, si svegliano di notte, li accompagnano a scuola e così via. 

Va da se che, e probabilmente è questo il nodo della questione, risulta quantomeno anacronistico considerare soltanto la madre come unica figura in grado di crescere i figli, che in molti casi detta legge e usa questi ultimi come vera e propria arma. Le cose sono cambiate ci sono tanti padri che amano fare i padri e che potessero si dedicherebbero con assoluta dedizione ai loro bambini.  Bene, in fase giudiziale, spesso, dal mio punto di vista, non si tiene conto di questi cambiamenti privilegiando la figura materna in tutto e per tutto.

Eccheccavolo! ditemi voi se è giusto, che ci debbano essere delle associazioni di padri separati che si riuniscono per dividere le spese di casa e coabitare perchè i giudici hanno dimezzato loro lo stipendio, con tutto ciò che una situazione di disagio economico comporta, anche banalmente, nell' avere un luogo idoneo a ospitare i propri figli durante le giornate di visita. 

Questo è folle.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> A mio parere questo discorso non può essere affrontato senza considerare il cambiamento avvenuto nella nostra società.
> 
> Ricordo che  solo 20 anni fa, vedere un papà da solo con i propri figli in giro, per un gelato, a scuola o in vacanza era un evento più unico che raro.
> 
> ...


Ricambio il quote


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> A mio parere questo discorso non può essere affrontato senza considerare il cambiamento avvenuto nella nostra società.
> 
> Ricordo che solo 20 anni fa, vedere un papà da solo con i propri figli in giro, per un gelato, a scuola o in vacanza era un evento più unico che raro.
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> A mio parere questo discorso non può essere affrontato senza considerare il cambiamento avvenuto nella nostra società.
> 
> Ricordo che  solo 20 anni fa, vedere un papà da solo con i propri figli in giro, per un gelato, a scuola o in vacanza era un evento più unico che raro.
> 
> ...


Giudici di sinistra.  Ihihih


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

Ma il fatto è... che NON VIENE PIU considerata la madre come unica figura etc.
Il fatto che tutt'ora ci siano ingiustizie, non toglie questo che dico.
Casi schifosi ne conosco -in un verso e nell'altro, e uno sulla mia pellle-
Ma non è quello lo spirito della legge adesso.

Tutto qui quello che volevo dire.


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Giudici di sinistra.  Ihihih


Ci sono anche donne che passano gli alimenti al coniuge.

Dipende  solo 


dal reddito. 

Se si fa una consensuale sceglie le coppia.

I figli non si possono segare.

il loro benessere prima di tutto.

purtroppo può capitare di essere cornuto e mazziato. 

Anche alle donne.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono anche donne che passano gli alimenti al coniuge.
> 
> Dipende  solo
> 
> ...


Non conosco le statistiche esatte ma credo siano  casi rari.  La "massa" vede i padri relegati a carta da culo. .....
Sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi e mostrarlo al nostro avvocato.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non conosco le statistiche esatte ma credo siano  casi rari.  *La "massa" vede i padri relegati a carta da culo. ....*.
> Sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi e mostrarlo al nostro avvocato.


non direi, solo che padri meritevoli(oggi moltissimi) pagano (ma è chiaro che la cosa andrà a cambiare)per tantissimi padri assenti che per molto tempo se ne sono fregati indegnamente.


----------



## Zod (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non conosco le statistiche esatte ma credo siano  casi rari.  La "massa" vede i padri relegati a carta da culo. .....
> Sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi e mostrarlo al nostro avvocato.


Se i figli sono piccoli è giusto che stiano con la madre, a meno che essa non sia affetta da vizi o patologie pericolose. Il padre non deve fare altro che contribuire il più possibile al loro benessere. I figli poi cresceranno e potranno anche decidere di andare a stare con il padre, come sempre più spesso accade. Gli obblighi di pagare contano poco, perché se uno non ha i soldi, può contribuire solo finchè può. La casa non va alla madre, va ai figli. I genitori devono saper trovare un accordo per il benessere dei figli e che sia sostenibile nel lungo periodo per entrambi. Se non trovano questo accordo, è giusto che sia favorita la madre visto che è il soggetto più debole (vedi statistiche sul mondo del lavoro e le leggi sulle pari opportunità).

PS: comunque si valuta caso per caso, la legge si preoccupa solo del bene dei figli. A volte sbaglia, sicuramente i genitori sanno meglio cosa è bene per i figli, per questo devono trovare un accordo.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se i figli sono piccoli è giusto che stiano con la madre, a meno che essa non sia affetta da vizi o patologie pericolose. Il padre non deve fare altro che contribuire il più possibile al loro benessere. I figli poi cresceranno e potranno anche decidere di andare a stare con il padre, come sempre più spesso accade. Gli obblighi di pagare contano poco, perché se uno non ha i soldi, può contribuire solo finchè può. La casa non va alla madre, va ai figli. I genitori devono saper trovare un accordo per il benessere dei figli e che sia sostenibile nel lungo periodo per entrambi. Se non trovano questo accordo, è giusto che sia favorita la madre visto che *è il soggetto più debole (vedi statistiche sul mondo del lavoro e le leggi sulle pari opportunità*).



Ciao

finalmente, uno lo dice!
Certo, ci sono le eccezioni, ma intanto è ancora così ... 
e la differenza non è di poco ... 


sienne


----------



## Zod (2 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> finalmente, uno lo dice!
> Certo, ci sono le eccezioni, ma intanto è ancora così ...
> ...


Beh non è solo questo poi, la figura materna, salvo eccezioni, è quella più naturalmente portata a gestire i figli piccoli. Poi quando crescono se vogliono andare a stare con il padre non lo vieta mica nessuno. Certo è dura per un papà, ma bisogna sempre ragionare sul lungo periodo e non dare troppa importanza ai rospi che tocca ingoiare nell'immediato.


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non conosco le statistiche esatte ma credo siano  casi rari.  La "massa" vede i padri relegati a carta da culo. .....
> Sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi e mostrarlo al nostro avvocato.


Statisticamentete sicuramente pagano gli uomini.

ma è dovuto al ruolo della donna per anni subalterna e pagata meno o relegata al ruolo di casalinga.  Più o meno volentieri a seconda del carattere e abitudini. 

Negli Usa sono molte le donne manager che guadagnano più dei mariti.

Ma le statistiche si fanno su numeri enormi.
Proprio questa mattina stimavano  in Italia  almeno 4 milioni di donne che curano figli senza il supporto del padre.

Avranno anche qualche beneficio ma quanti oneri. 

Generalizzare non serve.

Io ho solo fatto presente che non è sempre categoricamente agevolata la donna in quanto tale.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh non è solo questo poi, la figura materna, salvo eccezioni, è quella più naturalmente portata a gestire i figli piccoli. Poi quando crescono se vogliono andare a stare con il padre non lo vieta mica nessuno. Certo è dura per un papà, ma bisogna sempre ragionare sul lungo periodo e non dare troppa importanza ai rospi che tocca ingoiare nell'immediato.



Ciao

è dura ... certo che è dura. Lo è per entrambi, comunque.
Anche se ci sono giorni fissi ecc. ... rimane la gestione della quotidianità.
E affrontarla da soli il tutto, non è uno scherzo e neanche da sottovalutare. 
Anche la vita affettiva, può trovare uno scontro sfavorevole per la donna. 
Io non me la sono sentita di legarmi ad un nuovo uomo, ad esempio. 
Non sono sola ... non posso far entrare qualcuno e poi vedere ... 
Mentre lui potrebbe farlo più facilmente ... 

Il tutto ha sempre due facce ... 

Per il resto, ti quoto ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutti i padri separati che conoscono hanno ex mogli che si possono baciare i gomiti. Poi esistono gli stronzi e sono tanto ma le percentuali secondo me sono simili.


Siamo in un paese dove si sono, nel 3° millennio, dovute fare delle leggi perchè le donne erano di fatto discriminate.
Leggi che per me sono vergognose perchè testimoniano la vergogna di una discriminazione che non si è riusciti a superare in altro modo.
Nonostante questo le statistiche parlano di un Paese dove le donne sono:
- meno occupate: abbiamo un tasso di occupazione femminile che si aggira attorno al 50%
- più qualificate: le donne laureate sono il 24% della popolazione, gli uomini il 15%
- quando sono occupate percepiscono uno stipendio la cui parte variabile(ovviamente) è in media sensibilmente (30%) inferiore a quella dei pari grado di sesso maschile, che è anche, spesso, meno qualificato.
- fanno statisticamente un percorso di carriera qualitativamente diverso dai colleghi uomini
- vanno in pensione ancora un poco prima ma... il tasso di disoccupazione femminile ha un andamento di crescita inferiore a quello maschile: le aziende le ritengono più produttive, in sede di riduzione del personale, perchè appunto mediamente costano meno(e forse producono di più, ma sorvoliamo) e perchè sono aumentati lavori di servizio alla persona(badanti etc...) che l'uomo italiano di solito preferisce non svolgere.
Tutto questo perchè si devono occupare della famiglia, le donne sono considerate sempre ACCUDENTI.
Alla fine della fiera la donna deve pensare, nell'immaginario collettivo, sempre e comunque prima alla famiglia.
Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte... ma è così.
Per quanto riguarda l'assegno di mantenimento, siamo passati dal 60% al 17% dei casi in cui viene richiesto.
Ora... facendo la debita proporzione con l'occupazione femminile che è circa il 50, si può dire che statisticamente +/- al 30% delle donne disoccupate che si separano, non viene passato nulla.
Tra i separati, gli uomini in stato di povertà sono 1%, le donne 3,5%. Tre volte tanto.
Certo, solo il 4% degli assegni viene pagato dalle donne: mica è colpa nostra se siamo più povere.
Però quello che il giudice decide, la donna paga. L'uomo invece... tende a non pagare.
Dati statistici.
Poveri uomini, maltrattati dai giudici.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Siamo in un paese dove si sono, nel 3° millennio, dovute fare delle leggi perchè le donne erano di fatto discriminate.
> Leggi che per me sono vergognose perchè testimoniano la vergogna di una discriminazione che non si è riusciti a superare in altro modo.
> Nonostante questo le statistiche parlano di un Paese dove le donne sono:
> - meno occupate: abbiamo un tasso di occupazione femminile che si aggira attorno al 50%
> ...



Grazie.


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si... ma quello che io chiedo... è: non ci possono essere i classici casini post separazione in cui uno va dal giudice e può farti vedere i sorci verdi per farti vedere tuo figlio....
> La casa, se è cointestata?..Il mantenimento dei figli in termini economici è sancito da un giudice ?


se ti affidi ad un giudice per dividere le cose ovviamente sì
altrimenti se si trova un accordo non ce n'è bisogno


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Stark ha risposto ottimamente,aggiungo che in una convivenza more uxorio io non cointeresterei la casa.  io.
> 
> giusto per non dovermi poi dissanguare per una causa sull'immobile.
> 
> e resto dell'idea che se scegli di vivere in coppia di fatto,saggio sarebbe far subito testamento.     Non per fare lo jettatore,ma proprio per definire tanti rapporti senza dover passare per forza da un tribunale


che c'entra il testamento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> che c'entra il testamento?


oh, guarda chi c'è. Ciao, bentornata.


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, guarda chi c'è. Ciao, bentornata.


ciao 
come va?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ciao
> come va?


bene, dai. Tu, tutto a posto? Fatte le ferie?


----------



## birba (3 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene, dai. Tu, tutto a posto? Fatte le ferie?


magari
alla fine ho fatto una settimana secca secca (quella del 15)
infatti sono giusto un po' esaurita


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> che c'entra il testamento?


metti il caso che io voglia lasciare che so un quadro di Caravaggio che ho alla mia convivente more uxorio.

senza testamento è tutto da vedere che leilì riesca ad averlo


----------



## birba (4 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> metti il caso che io voglia lasciare che so un quadro di Caravaggio che ho alla mia convivente more uxorio.
> 
> senza testamento è tutto da vedere che leilì riesca ad averlo


ma si parlava di separazione e nn di eredità
quindi si presuppone che alla convivente che uno vuole lasciare
nn si voglia far arrivare assolutamente niente, figuriamoci qualcosa di valore

se poi si parla in generale allora sì
sempre che gli eredi legittimi nn impugnino il testamento


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

Gli unici che hanno diritto all'assegno di mantenimento sono i figli (questo vale anche per le separazioni tra coniugi) eventualmente il coniuge più svantaggiato economicamente può ottenere (non è un diritto) un contributo a cadenza mensile o non per sostenere le spese di casa e rivalutabile nel tempo.
L'affido è quasi sempre congiunto.
Nel ricorso sono segnati orari giorni ecc. di visita in settimana e durante le vacanze ma è un proforma che va indicato per il giudice ..il padre può vederli quando lo desidera tramite accordo tra genitori.


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

Dimenticavo la casa è quasi sempre assegnata ai figli e al genitore presso il quale hanno collocazione.
Il mio è un caso facile comunque casa cointestata acquistata esattamente metà x uno.
Tutto a metà


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Gli unici che hanno diritto all'assegno di mantenimento sono i figli (questo vale anche per le separazioni tra coniugi) eventualmente il coniuge più svantaggiato economicamente può ottenere (non è un diritto) un contributo a cadenza mensile o non per sostenere le spese di casa e rivalutabile nel tempo.
> L'affido è quasi sempre congiunto.
> Nel ricorso sono segnati orari giorni ecc. di visita in settimana e durante le vacanze ma è un proforma che va indicato per il giudice ..*il padre può vederli quando lo desidera tramite accordo tra genitori*.


Con questo però si definisce che i figli debbano stare con la madre. Perchè?


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Con questo però si definisce che i figli debbano stare con la madre. Perchè?



Credo dipenda anche dall'età dei minori.
L'avvocato non ci ha nemmeno chiesto, ha dato per scontato che fosse cosi.
Personalmente a me va bene, i miei figli comunque sono sempre stati autonomi ed abituati a stare anche a dormire fuori da amichetti e nonni...senza contare le vacanze con l'oratorio o i vari campus. Ho due maschi ma sto lavorando sodo affinchè non mi crescano due mammoni. Mi chiedono di continuo di andare a casa del papà qui quasi non ci vogliono più stare .....secondo me gli fa fare di tutto!!
E poi riflettendo io ho urgente bisogno di riposo!!! Che vadano!!!!!:sonar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Credo dipenda anche dall'età dei minori.
> L'avvocato non ci ha nemmeno chiesto, ha dato per scontato che fosse cosi.
> Personalmente a me va bene, i miei figli comunque sono sempre stati autonomi ed abituati a stare anche a dormire fuori da amichetti e nonni...senza contare le vacanze con l'oratorio o i vari campus. Ho due maschi ma sto lavorando sodo affinchè non mi crescano due mammoni. Mi chiedono di continuo di andare a casa del papà qui quasi non ci vogliono più stare .....secondo me gli fa fare di tutto!!
> E poi riflettendo io ho urgente bisogno di riposo!!! Che vadano!!!!!:sonar:


Allora io non la vedrò più..... lei insiste che la bimba deve stare con lei, l'avvocato pure e lei e quella che le fa fare di tutto e non dice mai no. Io sono quello che educa ed insegna.

 :unhappy:


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Allora io non la vedrò più..... lei insiste che la bimba deve stare con lei, l'avvocato pure e lei e quella che le fa fare di tutto e non dice mai no. Io sono quello che educa ed insegna.
> 
> :unhappy:


Tu la vorresti a casa con te?  Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Tu la vorresti a casa con te?  Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


Si. 7 anni. 
Mi toccherà cedere comunque.


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Si. 7 anni.
> Mi toccherà cedere comunque.


È molto inusuale la bimba è ancora piccola. Lavori tutto il giorno come faresti a gestirla avresti qualche aiuto?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> È molto inusuale la bimba è ancora piccola. Lavori tutto il giorno come faresti a gestirla avresti qualche aiuto?


Cosa c'entra il lavoro scusa? .... anche lei lavora tutto il giorno. Anzi...... io ho orari più flessibili.


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Gli unici che hanno diritto all'assegno di mantenimento sono i figli (questo vale anche per le separazioni tra coniugi) eventualmente il coniuge più svantaggiato economicamente può ottenere (non è un diritto) un contributo a cadenza mensile o non per sostenere le spese di casa e rivalutabile nel tempo.
> L'affido è quasi sempre congiunto.
> Nel ricorso sono segnati orari giorni ecc. di visita in settimana e durante le vacanze ma è un proforma che va indicato per il giudice ..il padre può vederli quando lo desidera tramite accordo tra genitori.


Sono cambiate le Leggi?

Io so che il coniuge  se non lavora o ha un reddito basso rispetto all'altro coniuge ha diritto all'assegno mensile.

Ovvio che se è un operaio e ci sono figli c'è ben poco da spartire.

Mai come oggi ci sono separati disperati su entrambi i fronti. 

Forse stanno peggio in percentuale gli uomini.

Costretti a lasciare casa e pagare assegni.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Allora io non la vedrò più..... lei insiste che la bimba deve stare con lei, l'avvocato pure e *lei e quella che le fa fare di tutto e non dice mai no. Io sono quello che educa ed insegna.
> *
> :unhappy:


Ahia.
Dovrete trovare una sintesi, un metodo di cooperazione o rischiate di ritrovarvi in balìa della piccola.
Scusa se mi sono permesso, non è una critica. Parlo da papà.


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra il lavoro scusa? .... anche lei lavora tutto il giorno. Anzi...... io ho orari più flessibili.


Pensavo lei lavorasse meno ore.


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono cambiate le Leggi?
> 
> Io so che il coniuge  se non lavora o ha un reddito basso rispetto all'altro coniuge ha diritto all'assegno mensile.
> 
> ...


Io sono il coniuge più debole eppure...solo contributo spese x me. Sembra che l assegno per il coniuge sia un po complicato da quantificare..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ahia.
> Dovrete trovare una sintesi, un metodo di cooperazione o rischiate di ritrovarvi in balìa della piccola.
> Scusa se mi sono permesso, non è una critica. Parlo da papà.


Per fortuna in questi 7 anni io c'ho messo anima e corpo per educarla pur con la mamma accanto. 
Ad esempio siamo arrivati al punto che la mamma beve la coca-cola ma alla figlia no perchè fa male. Sarebbe intelligente iniziare a dare il buon esempio. Ma vabbè....

La bimba è molto attaccata a me. Davvero. Per ora, vivendo insieme,siamo organizzati perfettamente. Dopo vedremo.



animalibera ha detto:


> Pensavo lei lavorasse meno ore.


No. Anzi la bimba sta più con me che con lei.



animalibera ha detto:


> Io sono il coniuge più debole eppure...solo contributo spese x me. Sembra che l assegno per il coniuge sia un po complicato da quantificare..


La mamma di mia figlia non ne avrebbe diritto. Non siamo sposati.
Le ho proposto di dividere le spese della bimba a metà e un contributo per lei mensile anche se non obbligatorio.

Non le basta. Vorrebbe le pagassi anche metà delle bollette visto che metà del riscaldamento, della corrente e dell'acqua li userebbe anche la bambina. Mentre quando sta a casa mia.... evidentemento no. :rotfl:

:unhappy:

Ad essere troppo buoni.... lo si prende sempre nel culo.


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per fortuna in questi 7 anni io c'ho messo anima e corpo per educarla pur con la mamma accanto.
> Ad esempio siamo arrivati al punto che la mamma beve la coca-cola ma alla figlia no perchè fa male. Sarebbe intelligente iniziare a dare il buon esempio. Ma vabbè....
> 
> La bimba è molto attaccata a me. Davvero. Per ora, vivendo insieme,siamo organizzati perfettamente. Dopo vedremo.
> ...


Mi spiace che siete in condizione di faticare a trovare un accordo. Mi rendo conto che non sempre è facile. Io al momento non lavoro si era stabilito che mi occupassi dei bambini...dopo aver avuto il secondo che è adottivo mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a loro,  ai problemi di salute che aveva il piccolo, psicomotricità,  psicoterapia e quant altro necessario per lui. Ora sono cresciuti anche il piccolo ormai ha superato tutti i suoi problemi sono io che desidero lavorare.


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Per fortuna in questi 7 anni io c'ho messo anima e corpo per educarla pur con la mamma accanto.
> Ad esempio siamo arrivati al punto che la mamma beve la coca-cola ma alla figlia no perchè fa male. Sarebbe intelligente iniziare a dare il buon esempio. Ma vabbè....
> 
> La bimba è molto attaccata a me. Davvero. Per ora, vivendo insieme,siamo organizzati perfettamente. Dopo vedremo.
> ...


Potreste fare così tu la tieni mercoledì da quando esce da scuola fino alla mattina del giorno dopo tutte le settimane e poi fal venerdì sera alla domenica una settimana si e una no


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Mi spiace che siete in condizione di faticare a trovare un accordo. Mi rendo conto che non sempre è facile. Io al momento non lavoro si era stabilito che mi occupassi dei bambini...dopo aver avuto il secondo che è adottivo mi sono dedicata anima e corpo a loro,  ai problemi di salute che aveva il piccolo, psicomotricità,  psicoterapia e quanto altro necessario per lui. Ora sono cresciuti anche il piccolo ormai ha superato tutti i suoi problemi sono io che desidero lavorare.


Non è così nera. Diciamo che la base è quella. Ho tutta l'intenzione di aiutarla ma lei deve prima iniziare ad aiutarsi da sola. E la bimba la cresceremo insieme.




animalibera ha detto:


> Potreste fare così tu la tieni mercoledì da quando esce da scuola fino alla mattina del giorno dopo tutte le settimane e poi fal venerdì sera alla domenica una settimana si e una no


Non mi piace per nulla. Vedremo. Non è una cosa che succederà a breve. Prima serve la 2° casa. La sua.


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non è così nera. Diciamo che la base è quella. Ho tutta l'intenzione di aiutarla ma lei deve prima iniziare ad aiutarsi da sola. E la bimba la cresceremo insieme.
> 
> 
> 
> Non mi piace per nulla. Vedremo. Non è una cosa che succederà a breve. Prima serve la 2° casa. La sua.


Bisogna un po venirsi incontro però Occhi Verdi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Bisogna un po venirsi incontro però Occhi Verdi


Più di così si muore......... anzi.... pure troppo.


----------



## disincantata (18 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Io sono il coniuge più debole eppure...solo contributo spese x me. Sembra che l assegno per il coniuge sia un po complicato da quantificare..


Allora ci credo che donne tradite malamente non si separino. 

Come farebbero a vivere senza assegno mensile garantito?

Fosse facile trovare lavoro ancora ancora.
..


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora ci credo che donne tradite malamente non si separino.
> 
> Come farebbero a vivere senza assegno mensile garantito?
> 
> ...


Carissima se non ci sono abbastanza soldi c'è poco da fare
[emoji34] ci si adatta


----------



## animalibera (18 Settembre 2014)

Sì diventa più parsimoniosi nella misura del possibile.


----------



## animalibera (19 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Più di così si muore......... anzi.... pure troppo.


si andate per gradi ora aspetta che trovi casa poi ragionerete insieme....purtroppo quando si è emotivamente parecchio stressati si fa molta fatica.
Vi auguro di poter riuscire a crescere la bambina insieme....già il fatto che tua figlia è molto legata a te è una cosa positiva!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> si andate per gradi ora aspetta che trovi casa poi ragionerete insieme....purtroppo quando si è emotivamente parecchio stressati si fa molta fatica.
> Vi auguro di poter riuscire a crescere la bambina insieme....già il fatto che tua figlia è molto legata a te è una cosa positiva!


Piano piano.  Non c'è fretta. Abbiamo un buon dialogo e nostra figlia già conosce la separazione vissuta dalla cugina.  Vedremo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> si andate per gradi ora aspetta che trovi casa poi ragionerete insieme....purtroppo quando si è emotivamente parecchio stressati si fa molta fatica.
> Vi auguro di poter riuscire a crescere la bambina insieme....già il fatto che tua figlia è molto legata a te è una cosa positiva!


Piano piano.  Non c'è fretta. Abbiamo un buon dialogo e nostra figlia già conosce la separazione vissuta dalla cugina.  Vedremo.


----------



## animalibera (19 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Piano piano.  Non c'è fretta. Abbiamo un buon dialogo e nostra figlia già conosce la separazione vissuta dalla cugina.  Vedremo.


In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Piano piano.  Non c'è fretta. Abbiamo un buon dialogo e nostra figlia già conosce la separazione vissuta dalla cugina.  Vedremo.


Benché siate separati di fatto da tempo e ormai ci sia tra voi un rapporto amicale, comunque convivete ancora. Questo comporta che si sta parlando comunque di una separazione e mancherà la sicurezza di poter contare l'uno sull'altra e viceversa fosse pure per sistemare la tapparella incastrata o per trovare un pasto caldo. Queste piccolezze creano una sorta di senso di protezione che, anche se viene garantito a parole (non sono certa che poi possa davvero essere mantenuto) non rassicura fino in fondo.
Tutto questo porta a ricercare altre garanzie formali ed economiche o, al contrario, a limitarle non per meschineria ma per compensare la paura del vuoto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Benché siate separati di fatto da tempo e ormai ci sia tra voi un rapporto amicale, comunque convivete ancora. Questo comporta che si sta parlando comunque di una separazione e mancherà la sicurezza di poter contare l'uno sull'altra e viceversa fosse pure per sistemare la tapparella incastrata o per trovare un pasto caldo. Queste piccolezze creano una sorta di senso di protezione che, anche se viene garantito a parole (non sono certa che poi possa davvero essere mantenuto) non rassicura fino in fondo.
> Tutto questo porta a ricercare altre garanzie formali ed economiche o, al contrario, a limitarle non per meschineria ma per compensare la paura del vuoto.


Assolutamente comprensibile. Sopratutto per la mamma di mia figlia che tendenzialmente non vuole mai fare nulla in casa e che delega a me ogni piccolezza. Non vi dico le storie per farle pulire il tritarifiuti o cambiare il filtro dell'acqua. :rotfl:

Manco ci volesse una laurea....


----------



## animalibera (19 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Assolutamente comprensibile. Sopratutto per la mamma di mia figlia che tendenzialmente non vuole mai fare nulla in casa e che delega a me ogni piccolezza. Non vi dico le storie per farle pulire il tritarifiuti o cambiare il filtro dell'acqua. :rotfl:
> 
> Manco ci volesse una laurea....


Mi state dicendo che non posso più pretendere che mi porti giù i rifiuti? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (19 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Mi state dicendo che non posso più pretendere che mi porti giù i rifiuti? :rotfl::rotfl:


Puoi puoi ma con il tempo cambieranno le cose. È inevitabile.


----------



## animalibera (19 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Puoi puoi ma con il tempo cambieranno le cose. È inevitabile.


Ma è una vita che faccio tutto io[emoji31] [emoji30]


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Assolutamente comprensibile. Sopratutto per la mamma di mia figlia che tendenzialmente non vuole mai fare nulla in casa e che delega a me ogni piccolezza. Non vi dico le storie per farle pulire il tritarifiuti o cambiare il filtro dell'acqua. :rotfl:
> 
> Manco ci volesse una laurea....


E' un modo per mantenere il legame.
Benché lei abbia accettato lo stato delle cose l'allontanamento sentimentale e sessuale è stato tuo.
Probabilmente si colpevolizza di questo.
Del resto quando si ha notizia di un tradimento (prima che capiti personalmente) si va in cerca delle responsabilità del tradito. E' lo stesso meccanismo che porta a pensare e cercare conferme che chi ha avuto un incidente aveva un alto tasso alcolico o guidava troppo veloce.
Insomma si cerca di pensare che a noi non potrebbe capitare perché sia nella guida sia nelle relazioni adottiamo tutti gli accorgimenti necessari.
Figuriamoci se nel vostro caso lei  non si attribuisca la responsabilità del fallimento della relazione a causa dell'aumento di peso(e magari anche tu).
Tra l'altro non dimagrire le dà conferma e questo se da una parte è doloroso e frustrante, dall'altra l'alleggerisce dal peso che possa essere proprio la relazione a non funzionare perché potrebbe farla sentire in toto sbagliata e non solo sbagliata perché mangia.
Quindi paradossalmente potresti vederla rifiorire dopo la concreta separazione.
Però è comprensibile che lei cerchi anche di ostacolarla, anche se non del tutto consapevolmente.


----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ma è una vita che faccio io[emoji31] [emoji30]


Mi dai la conferma che i consigli letti in altro post per non litigare sono assurdi.

Non è certo per chi sparecchia o porta via la spazzatura (differenziata spero)  o per un anniversario dimenticato che finisce un amore.

Certo ci sono uomini che non aiutano ma solo perché la moglie li ha abituati così. 

I patti si fanno prima. Alcuni li rispettano facilmente ahahah:carneval:


----------



## animalibera (20 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi dai la conferma che i consigli letti in altro post per non litigare sono assurdi.
> 
> Non è certo per chi sparecchia o porta via la spazzatura (differenziata spero)  o per un anniversario dimenticato che finisce un amore.
> 
> ...


Ho sempre fatto tutto io perché da lui non ho mai avuto aiuto concreto solo tante parole. Qualcuno deve prendere in  mano la situazione.  E quella sono stata io.


----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ho sempre fatto tutto io perché da lui non ho mai avuto aiuto concreto solo tante parole. Qualcuno deve prendere in  mano la situazione.  E quella sono stata io.


Per curiosita' hai convissuto prima o solo da sposata?


----------



## animalibera (20 Settembre 2014)

Ho convissuto .... si ma quasi subito è arrivato mio figlio...ci siamo sposati dopo tre anni di convivenza a tre


----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ho convissuto .... si ma quasi subito è arrivato mio figlio...ci siamo sposati dopo tre anni di convivenza a tre


Quindi lui non e' mai stato collaborativo in casa.

Per te era un problema?


----------



## animalibera (20 Settembre 2014)

Ha cominciato ad essere un problema dopo la nascita del bambino.


----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ha cominciato ad essere un problema dopo la nascita del bambino.


Proprio  quando ce n'e' piu' bisogno.

Peccato.


----------



## animalibera (20 Settembre 2014)

Infatti allora per me fu una delusione...pensa che causa mastite febbre alta post parto non ho potuto allattare più di 10 giorni e lui al posto di venirmi incontro mi aveva tirato fuori la tiritera dell'importanza dell' allattamento al seno.  Se ci penso. ..senza mamma e senza suocera nemmeno per un minimo aiuto e con la febbre a più di 39 ...un inferno.


----------



## disincantata (20 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Infatti allora per me fu una delusione...pensa che causa matite febbre alta post parto non ho potuto allattare più di 10 giorni e lui al posto di venirmi incontro mi aveva tirato fuori la tiritera dell'importanza dell' allattamento al seno.  Se ci penso. ..senza mamma e senza suocera nemmeno per un minimo aiuto e con la febbre a più di 39 ...un inferno.


Incredibile.

Mi dispiace molto. 

Sei stata forte a farcela.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Infatti allora per me fu una delusione...pensa che causa matite febbre alta post parto non ho potuto allattare più di 10 giorni e lui al posto di venirmi incontro mi aveva tirato fuori la tiritera dell'importanza dell' allattamento al seno.  Se ci penso. ..senza mamma e senza suocera nemmeno per un minimo aiuto e con la febbre a più di 39 ...un inferno.


Colpa tua che non lo mettevi più al centro dei tuoi atti e pensieri


----------



## animalibera (20 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Colpa tua che non lo mettevi più al centro dei tuoi atti e pensieri


Infatti poverino!![emoji49] [emoji49] [emoji49] [emoji49]


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2014)

:calcio:





animalibera ha detto:


> Infatti poverino!![emoji49] [emoji49] [emoji49] [emoji49]


----------



## Ecate (21 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Infatti allora per me fu una delusione...pensa che causa matite febbre alta post parto non ho potuto allattare più di 10 giorni e lui al posto di venirmi incontro mi aveva tirato fuori la tiritera dell'importanza dell' allattamento al seno.  Se ci penso. ..senza mamma e senza suocera nemmeno per un minimo aiuto e con la febbre a più di 39 ...un inferno.


Che rabbia i padri quando fanno così  Quando vogliono controllare e dirigere tutto, anche le piccole cose da cui è la natura stessa a tagliarli fuori... Per fortuna il legame mamma neonato è così forte che -se non va storto qualcosa- ci rende delle tigri. 
Spesso.


----------



## animalibera (21 Settembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che rabbia i padri quando fanno così  Quando vogliono controllare e dirigere tutto, anche le piccole cose da cui è la natura stessa a tagliarli fuori... Per fortuna il legame mamma neonato è così forte che -se non va storto qualcosa- ci rende delle tigri.
> Spesso.


Proprio così lo è sempre stato in tutto soffocante ..reprimente..il capo assoluto..solo a parole. Allora ero molto giovane e nonostante il magone .. avevo sopportato tutto con la forza di una tigre che la maternità non a caso ci dona.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un modo per mantenere il legame.
> Benché lei abbia accettato lo stato delle cose l'allontanamento sentimentale e sessuale è stato tuo.
> Probabilmente si colpevolizza di questo.
> Del resto quando si ha notizia di un tradimento (prima che capiti personalmente) si va in cerca delle responsabilità del tradito. E' lo stesso meccanismo che porta a pensare e cercare conferme che chi ha avuto un incidente aveva un alto tasso alcolico o guidava troppo veloce.
> ...


Ma guarda che io non l'ho mai tradita! Ho iniziato ad avere relazioni fuori casa quando abbiamo chiarito che tra noi era finita. Non sono stato io ad allontanarmi da lei ma lei ad allontanarsi da noi giorno dopo giorno per 3 anni e mezzo. 
Certo si da molte colpe. Ma continua a perseverare invece di darsi da fare. A me farebbe solo piacere se lei si sistemasse fisicamente e trovasse un uomo che le vuole bene ma conoscendola sarà molto difficile. Troppo pigra.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Infatti allora per me fu una delusione...pensa che causa mastite febbre alta post parto non ho potuto allattare più di 10 giorni e lui al posto di venirmi incontro mi aveva tirato fuori la tiritera dell'importanza dell' allattamento al seno.  Se ci penso. ..senza mamma e senza suocera nemmeno per un minimo aiuto e con la febbre a più di 39 ...un inferno.


e pensare che io invece passavo le serate a fare massaggi al seno, preparare biberon e sistemare casa. Post lavoro.


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e pensare che io invece passavo le serate a fare massaggi al seno, preparare biberon e sistemare casa. Post lavoro.


Gli uomini non sono tutti uguali...c'è chi è come te  c'è chi con la compagna in quelle condizioni dopo essere stato servito a tavola esce e va a bere due birre con gli amici.
NB non vorrei essere fraintesa io il mio uomo lo lascio libero di avere una propria vita sociale come anche io nei limiti del rispetto reciproco. Ma con un neonato di una settimana e io ammalata e stanca ancora per il parto nooi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Gli uomini non sono tutti uguali...c'è chi è come te  c'è chi con la compagna in quelle condizioni dopo essere stato servito a tavola esce e va a bere due birre con gli amici.
> NB non vorrei essere fraintesa io il mio uomo lo lascio libero di avere una propria vita sociale come anche io nei limiti del rispetto reciproco. Ma con un neonato di una settimana e io ammalata e stanca ancora per il parto nooi


Avendo tante amiche ne ho sentite di tutti i colori. Non mi stupisce più nulla.


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Avendo tante amiche ne ho sentite di tutti i colori. Non mi stupisce più nulla.


Purtroppo hai ragione[emoji35] [emoji35]


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Gli uomini non sono tutti uguali...c'è chi è come te c'è chi con la compagna in quelle condizioni dopo essere stato servito a tavola esce e va a bere due birre con gli amici.
> NB non vorrei essere fraintesa io il mio uomo lo lascio libero di avere una propria vita sociale come anche io nei limiti del rispetto reciproco. Ma con un neonato di una settimana e io ammalata e stanca ancora per il parto nooi





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Avendo tante amiche ne ho sentite di tutti i colori. Non mi stupisce più nulla.


ma se questa cosa da fastidio GIUSTAMENTE perchè la si tollera
Sento donne lamentarsi da anni che i mariti in casa non sono collaborativi ma intanto non fanno nulla per farli diventare collaborativi. Allora mi viene da pensare che alla fine vada bene così.


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma se questa cosa da fastidio GIUSTAMENTE perchè la si tollera
> Sento donne lamentarsi da anni che i mariti in casa non sono collaborativi ma intanto non fanno nulla per farli diventare collaborativi. Allora mi viene da pensare che alla fine vada bene così.


Le persone non cambiano  pensare di cambiarle è una perfetta illusione,  si va avanti così per stanchezza...perché si vogliono evitare litigate inutili..poi certo mi sento in colpa. .in colpa di avere aspettato così tanto per essermi resa conto che non meritavo più di vivere così.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Le persone non cambiano pensare di cambiarle è una perfetta illusione, si va avanti così per stanchezza...perché si vogliono evitare litigate inutili..poi certo mi sento in colpa. .in colpa di avere aspettato così tanto per essermi resa conto che non meritavo più di vivere così.


Non cambiano ma puoi cambiare tu e di conseguenza cambiano loro
Io sono stata fortunatissima. Mio marito è supercollaborativo senza mai chiedere nulla.
ma sa anche che il giorno che smette di esserlo smetto di esserlo anch'io
Ti porto un esempio: la mia collega aveva un marito che entrava in casa e si piazzava sul divano
Lei arrivava a casa insieme a lui dal lavoro
Dopo quindici giorni di matrimonio ha iniziato a non lavargli la roba, non stirargliela e a lasciare le sue cose dove le trovava.
Lui se ne è accorto dopo un po quando aprendo i cassetti non ha trovato mutande pulite e camicie stirate.
E' diventato collaborativo dal giorno dopo.
e questo è solo un esempio sciocco.


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non cambiano ma puoi cambiare tu e di conseguenza cambiano loro
> Io sono stata fortunatissima. Mio marito è supercollaborativo senza mai chiedere nulla.
> ma sa anche che il giorno che smette di esserlo smetto di esserlo anch'io
> Ti porto un esempio: la mia collega aveva un marito che entrava in casa e si piazzava sul divano
> ...


Non tutti capiscono al volo e non che non gliene abbia parlato specialmente all'inizio. Ho sempre lavorato meno ore di lui e questo gli ha dato lo status in cui tutto gli era dovuto.  Tra l'altro figlio unico è cresciuto così.


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non cambiano ma puoi cambiare tu e di conseguenza cambiano loroIo sono stata fortunatissima. Mio marito è supercollaborativo senza mai chiedere nulla.ma sa anche che il giorno che smette di esserlo smetto di esserlo anch'ioTi porto un esempio: la mia collega aveva un marito che entrava in casa e si piazzava sul divanoLei arrivava a casa insieme a lui dal lavoroDopo quindici giorni di matrimonio ha iniziato a non lavargli la roba, non stirargliela e a lasciare le sue cose dove le trovava.Lui se ne è accorto dopo un po quando aprendo i cassetti non ha trovato mutande pulite e camicie stirate.E' diventato collaborativo dal giorno dopo.e questo è solo un esempio sciocco.


Dipende dai caratteri.Mio suocero era un padre-padrone prepotente  e non avrebbe funzionato.Uno dei miei cognati e' quasi simile. Mia sorella tace e sopporta. Ho semprev pensato non l'abbia mai lasciato per paura delle conseguenze. Da solo non reggerebbe. Una storia lunga complicata assurda. Il fatto che non aiuti e' il meno peggio.Ho avuto una collega con un marito simile. Certo, per noi fortunate che abbiamo un rapporto paritario  e'  facile pensare 'io lo lascerei' poi ogni storia ha dei percorsi particolari e contesti diversi per cui altre fanno altre scelte.Si lascia facilmente chi sappiamo non ci fara' mai del male.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dai caratteri.
> 
> Mio suocero era un padre-padrone prepotente e non avrebbe funzionato.
> 
> ...


Ma io non dico che deve lasciarlo a meno che non mi metta le mani addosso perchè non gli lavo la roba
Tua sorella tace e sopporta, ok è una scelta. Io non condivido chi poi si lamenta tutto qui


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non cambiano ma puoi cambiare tu e di conseguenza cambiano loro
> Io sono stata fortunatissima. Mio marito è supercollaborativo senza mai chiedere nulla.
> ma sa anche che il giorno che smette di esserlo smetto di esserlo anch'io
> Ti porto un esempio: la mia collega aveva un marito che entrava in casa e si piazzava sul divano
> ...


Ma non funziona se non hai di fianco una persona intelligente che capisce e si adegua. A casa sia si vive decentemente perchè abbiamo la donna delle pulizie sennò dovrei fare tutto io. Almeno quella la paghiamo metà per uno.
Di mettersi a pulire la casa non le passa per l'anticamera del cervello e sono molto preoccupato per quando andrà a vivere da sola.... in che condizioni terrà la casa dove dovrà starci anche mia figlia? 
Scommettiamo che pretenderà che io le paghi la donna delle pulizie? :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non funziona se non hai di fianco una persona intelligente che capisce e si adegua. A casa sia si vive decentemente perchè abbiamo la donna delle pulizie sennò dovrei fare tutto io. Almeno quella la paghiamo metà per uno.
> Di mettersi a pulire la casa non le passa per l'anticamera del cervello e sono molto preoccupato per quando andrà a vivere da sola.... in che condizioni terrà la casa dove dovrà starci anche mia figlia?
> Scommettiamo che pretenderà che io le paghi la donna delle pulizie? :rotfl:


Ma se non si adegua ogni settimana dovrà spendere soldi per la tintoria. Dovrà farsi la spesa da solo e dovrà cucinarsi.
Diverso il discorso per i figli
Ma io non avrei fatto un figlio con un uomo che non ero convinta al 1000x1000 sarebbe stato intercanmbiabile con me. Ma ammetto di essere un tantino rigida


----------



## rewindmee (22 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Gli uomini non sono tutti uguali...c'è chi è come te  c'è chi con la compagna in quelle condizioni dopo essere stato servito a tavola esce e va a bere due birre con gli amici.
> NB non vorrei essere fraintesa io il mio uomo lo lascio libero di avere una propria vita sociale come anche io nei limiti del rispetto reciproco. Ma con un neonato di una settimana e io ammalata e stanca ancora per il parto nooi


Io ho sempre fatto Mary Poppins, cercando di occuparmi di tutto quello che sapevo fare in casa (letti, colazione, cucina tranne cucinare, la spesa, eccetera)... in più, con moglie paranoica per la quale la birra con gli amici è socialmente pericolosa


----------



## rewindmee (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma non funziona se non hai di fianco una persona intelligente che capisce e si adegua. A casa sia si vive decentemente perchè abbiamo la donna delle pulizie sennò dovrei fare tutto io.


La donna delle pulizie è SACRA. Noi tagliamo su tutto, quando serve, ma lei è SACRA 
Il sabato mattina libero non ha prezzo (che poi sono 30 euro a settimana)!


----------



## disincantata (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non dico che deve lasciarlo a meno che non mi metta le mani addosso perchè non gli lavo la roba
> Tua sorella tace e sopporta, ok è una scelta. Io non condivido chi poi si lamenta tutto qui



Mia sorella  non si lamenta ma se tu(generico) temi o per la sua vita o peggio ancora per la tua e dei tuoi figli che fai?

Non e' solo questione di aiuto in casa ma tanti altri fattori che certe menti  pensano che condizionano tutta la famiglia.

I miei nipoti erano due angeli. Mia nipote da grande ricordandoglielo mi rispose 'non avevamo scelta'.

Solo grazie alla madre ed un po' alla zia oggi sono indipendenti e parlano a monosillabi  con il  padre.

Che io sappia non ha mai mai alzato le mani ma il carattere le lune le reazioni hanno portato moglie e figli a isolarsi.

Naturalmente lui non ha amici. Evita ed e' reciprroco il parentado.

Da noi lui verrebbe molto molto volentieri ma siamo noi con l'eta' che avanza a non reggerlo piu'.

A casa loro in 40 anni non hanno mai invitato nessuno. Non esiste. Pero' ci resta male se non viene piu' invitato a passare le vacanze gratis e servito da noi o da altri parenti. Ha una parlantina che incanta. Intelligente ma  qualcosa nella testa non va.

Fedelissimo.  Chi se lo piglia?
Era brillante da giovane. Con soldi e bella vita. Viziato da madre che lo voleva sposato e da sorelle.


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dipende dai caratteri.Mio suocero era un padre-padrone prepotente  e non avrebbe funzionato.Uno dei miei cognati e' quasi simile. Mia sorella tace e sopporta. Ho semprev pensato non l'abbia mai lasciato per paura delle conseguenze. Da solo non reggerebbe. Una storia lunga complicata assurda. Il fatto che non aiuti e' il meno peggio.Ho avuto una collega con un marito simile. Certo, per noi fortunate che abbiamo un rapporto paritario  e'  facile pensare 'io lo lascerei' poi ogni storia ha dei percorsi particolari e contesti diversi per cui altre fanno altre scelte.Si lascia facilmente chi sappiamo non ci fara' mai del male.


Lui ha sempre avuto reazioni violente tipo tirare pugni alle porte o pestare mobili gridare come un pazzo.....mai violenza fisica verso la mia persona tranne qualche spintone in alcune occasioni.  Con un uomo così hai poco da fargli notare che ha lasciato la biancheria in giro. ..la raccogli tu e basta


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mia sorella non si lamenta ma se tu(generico) temi o per la sua vita o peggio ancora per la tua e dei tuoi figli che fai?
> 
> Non e' solo questione di aiuto in casa ma tanti altri fattori che certe menti pensano che condizionano tutta la famiglia.
> 
> ...


Ma qeusti sono anche casi estremi
Non è che tutti gli uomini non collaborativi diventano cattivi 



animalibera ha detto:


> Lui ha sempre avuto reazioni violente tipo tirare pugni alle porte o pestare mobili gridare come un pazzo.....mai violenza fisica verso la mia persona tranne qualche spintone in alcune occasioni. Con un uomo così hai poco da fargli notare che ha lasciato la biancheria in giro. ..la raccogli tu e basta


O farsi aiutare da qualcuno e scappare lontano
E' sempre stato così? Anche prima dei figli?
Scusa ma proprio fatico ad immedesimarmi.....


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qeusti sono anche casi estremi
> Non è che tutti gli uomini non collaborativi diventano cattivi
> 
> 
> ...


Farfalla quando perdi il tuo equilibrio e passa il tempo ci si convince quasi che sia normale così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sono cambiate le Leggi?
> 
> Io so che il coniuge se non lavora o ha un reddito basso rispetto all'altro coniuge ha diritto all'assegno mensile.
> 
> ...


Si è passati da un 60% a un 17% di sentenze che imponevano un assegno di mantenimento per il coniuge.
Compatibilmente con l'età tua e dei figli, il reddito del padre ecc... i giudici adesso sono molto più inclini ad esortare il coniuge debole economicamente(di solito la donna) a rimboccarsi le maniche e trovarsi un lavoro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La donna delle pulizie è SACRA. Noi tagliamo su tutto, quando serve, ma lei è SACRA
> Il sabato mattina libero non ha prezzo (che poi sono 30 euro a settimana)!


da queste parti sono 50 a settimana + la stiratura. E' un lusso che mi toglierò quando avrò una compagna che avrà voglia di dividere i compiti in casa e/o farli insieme. 
I periodi in cui sono a casa da solo la faccio venire solo per stirami le camicie giusto perchè io, avendo perso la mano, ci metto 45 minuti l'una. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si è passati da un 60% a un 17% di sentenze che imponevano un assegno di mantenimento per il coniuge.
> Compatibilmente con l'età tua e dei figli, il reddito del padre ecc... i giudici adesso sono molto più inclini ad esortare il coniuge debole economicamente(di solito la donna) *a rimboccarsi le maniche e trovarsi un lavoro*.


Ed io non sono per nulla in disaccordo. Almeno nel mio caso sarebbe il minimo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ed io non sono per nulla in disaccordo. Almeno nel mio caso sarebbe il minimo.


d'accordo anch'io, ma anche solo per la mia dignità non tanto per non avere l'assegno


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ed io non sono per nulla in disaccordo. Almeno nel mio caso sarebbe il minimo.


per l'amor del cielo, compatibilmente con le situazioni anche io.
Poi certo, dirlo ad una donna che magari ha sessanta anni, ha passato la vita a badare a figli ed anziani, ed il cui marito è scappato con la ventenne e le fa fare la bella vita mi parrebbe ingiusto. Eppure ad una signora che conosco è successo: niente assegno. Le hanno assegnato l'abitazione coniugale, però. Il problema è sempre che, quando si va per vie legali, i patti fatti a voce, i sacrifici fatti per una vita nel nome della famiglia, non contano niente.
Se c'è la malafede, quello che conta è quanto risulta dalle carte, per una parte e per l'altra.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per l'amor del cielo, compatibilmente con le situazioni anche io.
> Poi certo, dirlo ad una donna che magari ha sessanta anni, ha passato la vita a badare a figli ed anziani, ed il cui marito è scappato con la ventenne e le fa fare la bella vita mi parrebbe ingiusto. Eppure ad una signora che conosco è successo: niente assegno. Le hanno assegnato l'abitazione coniugale, però. Il problema è sempre che, quando si va per vie legali, i patti fatti a voce, i sacrifici fatti per una vita nel nome della famiglia, non contano niente.
> Se c'è la malafede, quello che conta è quanto risulta dalle carte, per una parte e per l'altra.


Ne facevo una valutazione personale. Lo spettro è talmente ampio da non capire come si possa decidere senza valutare caso per caso fino al midollo. Purtroppo sembra proprio che vadano a spanne....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ne facevo una valutazione personale. Lo spettro è talmente ampio da non capire come si possa decidere senza valutare caso per caso fino al midollo. Purtroppo sembra proprio che vadano a spanne....


e come fai? La nostra giustizia non ha i mezzi per accertare velocemente il patrimonio di una persona.
Quello dichiarato, poi ci sono mille modi per nasconderlo, mica bisogna essere geni del crimine.
A me è capitato di avere ragione in una causa civile, il tipo mi doveva X.
Bene. 
E adesso dove andiamo a prenderli, signor giudice? 
Ah, signora Sbri, questi sono problemi suoi. Mi faccia sapere se ha una macchina o un conto in banca o una casa intestata. 
Io?
Certo.
Ma io come faccio a saperlo?
Si informi.

Ho pagato pochi mesi fa la registrazione dell'atto. Per legge dovrebbe rifondermi pure quella, assieme alla cifra e a tutte le spese legali, ma...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e come fai? La nostra giustizia non ha i mezzi per accertare velocemente il patrimonio di una persona.
> Quello dichiarato, poi ci sono mille modi per nasconderlo, mica bisogna essere geni del crimine.
> A me è capitato di avere ragione in una causa civile, il tipo mi doveva X.
> Bene.
> ...


Difatti ho precisato. Vanno a spanne..... continuo a portare esempi di storia vera alla mamma di mia figlia per convincerla a fare tutto tra di noi e non mettere in mezzo un giudice pena il rischio di rovinare nostra figlia. A costo di rimetterci io... un pochino. Per fortuna una inquilina del nostro palazzo lavora presso i centri sociali e le ha spiegato che "ha portato via i figli ai genitori per molto meno..." .........


----------



## Brunetta (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non l'ho mai tradita! Ho iniziato ad avere relazioni fuori casa quando abbiamo chiarito che tra noi era finita. Non sono stato io ad allontanarmi da lei ma lei ad allontanarsi da noi giorno dopo giorno per 3 anni e mezzo.
> Certo si da molte colpe. Ma continua a perseverare invece di darsi da fare. A me farebbe solo piacere se lei si sistemasse fisicamente e trovasse un uomo che le vuole bene ma conoscendola sarà molto difficile. Troppo pigra.


Ho fatto l'esempio dei meccanismi mentali del tradimento che sono simili per il fallimento della relazione.
Tu dici pigra io penso depressa.
Non ti sto dando colpe, sto cercando di vedere un senso a sue richieste che ti sembrano assurde ma che vanno a compensare suoi vuoti e cercano di mantenere il legame.


----------



## animalibera (22 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Difatti ho precisato. Vanno a spanne..... continuo a portare esempi di storia vera alla mamma di mia figlia per convincerla a fare tutto tra di noi e non mettere in mezzo un giudice pena il rischio di rovinare nostra figlia. A costo di rimetterci io... un pochino. Per fortuna una inquilina del nostro palazzo lavora presso i centri sociali e le ha spiegato che "ha portato via i figli ai genitori per molto meno..." .........



Questo è uno degli aspetti che mi terrorizza di più!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto l'esempio dei meccanismi mentali del tradimento che sono simili per il fallimento della relazione.
> Tu dici pigra io penso depressa.
> Non ti sto dando colpe, sto cercando di vedere un senso a sue richieste che ti sembrano assurde ma che vanno a compensare suoi vuoti e cercano di mantenere il legame.


Si pigra e depressa.

Non vuole mantenere il legame. Anzi non vede l'ora di andare....stiamo aspettando che ci siano i soldi.


----------

